# Official TBT Rank Thread



## Mino (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep.  :yes:  Today is my last day of school.  We're going to Valleryfair!, which is the local amusement park.  I won't be back until later tonight.

Also, I just got new spearkers with a subwoofer.     			  I might hook it up to my GameCube sometimes.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 9, 2005)

same here 2 finals left


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2005)

*<big><big><big><big><big>Official TBT Rank Thread</big></big></big></big></big><big></big>*<big><big>

*Normal Ranks*

Grass 
-0 Posts
The grass that grows all over your Animal Crossing Town

[color=33aa55]Weed [/color]
-8 Posts
The annoying little weeds that grow if you don't pluck them.

[color=33aa55]Flower [/color]
-17 Posts
The several kinds of flowers available at Nook's.

[color=33aa55]Balloon[/color]
-29 Posts
Hit 'em with your slingshot in ACWW to receive a prize, or come upon one in AC to receive one as well.

Fruit 
-41 Posts _Fruits can edit their own posts and post advertisements in the advertisement board._
The fruit that grows on your town's native tress

Coconut 
-55 Posts
A fruit, taken from the island.  It will only grow near the beach.

Rare Fruit 
-116 Posts
A fruit that is not native to your town.

Hole 
-190 Posts
A hole in the ground.  Many things can be buried with many results.

Shimmering Hole 
-241 Posts
A hole that shimmers, meaning there are treasures to be dug up.

Pitfall 
-337 Posts
A special item that makes animals fall in to a trick hole.

Rock 
-408 Posts
A rock.  Plain and simple.

Red Rock 
-594 Posts
A rock that produces Bells when you hit it with the shovel or axe.

Insect 
-727 Posts
One of 40 catchable insects.

Constellation
-855 Posts
Group stars at the Museum in ACWW to form your own unique constealltions.

Fish 
-1009 Posts
One of 40 catchable fish.

Fossil 
-1172 Posts
A fossil.  Send it to the museum to get it identified!

Gyroid
-1324 
A special item that dances and makes noises when you drop it in your house.

Bell
-1561 Posts
A Bell.  A unit of currency.


Shooting Star 
-1700 Posts
In ACWW, make a wish when you see one, and something really good might happen.

Bag of Bells 
-1860 Posts
A bag full of Bells, usually used when giving or digging up Bells.

[color=33cccc]Turnip [/color]
-2011 Posts
Turnips are items with prices that vary everyday.  Buy them on Sunday and wait for the big price!

[color=33cccc]Candy [/color]
-2163 Posts
A piece of candy only available around Halloween.

[color=33cccc]K.K. Aircheck [/color]
-2462 Posts
A recording of K.K. Slider singing one of his famous songs.

Shovel 
-2752 Posts 
An item that can dig holes and hit rocks.

Golden Axe 
-3028 Posts
An invincible axe, used for cutting down trees.

[color=999999]NES [/color]
-3407 Posts
One of 15 NES games available.

[color=999999]Forbidden NES [/color]
-3856 Posts
One of four untradable and ultra-rare NES games.

Fruit Tree 
-4444 Posts _Fruit Tress can make polls in any board they are normally allowed to post in._
A tree containing native fruit.

Coconut Tree 
-5185 Posts
A tree containing coconuts

Rare Fruit Tree 
-6754 Posts
A tree containing non-native fruit.

Golden Shovel Tree 
-8419 Posts
A tree that was grown to produce a Golden Shovel.

Bell Tree 
-10409 Posts
A tree containing Bells.

*Clerk *
-12849 Posts
A clerk at the post office.  Pelly is ncie where Phyliss is grumpy.

*Fortune Teller*
-14080 Posts
A fortune teller will give you your fortune for 50 Bells.

*Turnip Seller*
-15860 Posts
A seller of turnips, the heart of the Stalk Market.

*Tailor*
-18353 Posts
A tailor makes patterns and keeps an eye on the local fashion world.

*Salesman *
-20239 Posts
A salseman sells you all items, you have to compare yourself!

*Artist *
-23706 Posts
A maker of fine paintings.

*Musician *
-26223 Posts
A writer and singer of songs.

*Entrepreneur *
-27521 Posts
A salesman making large endeavors in the business world.

*Mayor *
-29310 Posts
The mayor of the town.

*Feng-Shui Master *
-33830 Posts
A master of Feng Shui, the art of arranging objects to harmonize.

*HRA Master *
-35903 Posts
A master of the HRA; The Happy Room Academy.  They judge your home based on certain criteria.

*Bell Master *
-39001 Posts
A master of Bells.  A billionaire.

<big><big><big><big><big>*Rank Faq*</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

*Editing*- Once you get 41 posts, or Fruit, you will be able to edit.

*Poll Making*- When you reach 4444 posts and become a Fruit Tree, you will be able to make your own poll. The number is a bit too high, so expect it to be lowered sometime
*Deleting*- The staff has not yet decided if we will give normal members the power to delete. If we do let them delete, it will probably be in a pretty high rank.

More will be added later! 


*High Ranks*


Sage
_Sages can edit, delete and make polls in the board they are allowed to post in.  They have their own private board that normal members can't see and a normal board that normal members can see, but can't post in._

What is a Sage?
A Sage is an upstanding member of the community.  There are currently 4 Sages at TBT:
*Justin125
Zeldafreak104
JJRAMONE2
PKMNMasterSamus
OddCrazyMe
Flummoxer*


*Special Ranks*
Special ranks can be received usually through contests.  There are several.

*Administrative Ranks*
Admin
_Admins have EVERY power possible on this board_

What is an Admin?
An Admin is a person who runs the forums.  They can do anything around the forums, and can access the magical Admin CP that can do many things to the board or users.

Global Mod/Local Mod
_Mods can delete posts/threads, edit posts/threads and lock threads made by other users and themselves.  They have all the powers of a Sage, as well.  They also have the Mod CP for things around the forums._

What is a Mod?
A Mod's job is to moderate the forums, making sure things stay on-topic, appropriate and not spammy.

I think that about sums it up, if there are spelling errors or other errors PM me.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 9, 2005)

My last day is friday, Finals monday, tueadsay, wednesday, then I'm done for 2 weeks. After that I take EarthScience regents, and Spanish Proficiency


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, cool...  It's been floated.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 9, 2005)

Lucky... I get out on the 17th... I NEED OUT SO BAD!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Oh, cool...  It's been floated.


 Yup, I floated it.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 9, 2005)

i've been out since the 27th of may


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good, but with a little more color (html) it would look much better.


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> looks good, but with a little more color (html) it would look much better.


 Um, I thought I went over this... no HTML here...  >_>

I have to find out which colors those are...


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I'm back...


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, this will change soon with the upcoming ranks.  :yes:

But Bulerias...  Don't post the rank ups here, they only have that at NSider because they don't have access too the rank list.  :\


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2005)

Actually you can. if the admin lets the rank you are in do it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I have to find out which colors those are...


 Well I know that Weed is green because I'm a weed right now.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 12, 2005)

the sages coloris green and bold,the admin color is red and bold, the mod employee, global and local mod color is blue and bold and thats all I know.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2005)

It's about time we got one. I knew I shouldv'e started it when I had the chance, though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2005)

actually we already had one, Storm never floated it though so it was a pain to get it <_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, go figure.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> actually we already had one, Storm never floated it though so it was a pain to get it <_<


 It was actually Ye Old Rank Thread, and it had all of the old ranks there.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2005)

in the bulletin board I mean.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> in the bulletin board I mean.


Yeah, once it dropped off the first page...

Anyway...  We now are getting new ranks...  So this is probably needed...


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Actually you can. if the admin lets the rank you are in do it.


 No, I'll know about it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

OK, so no posting rank-ups here.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> OK, so no posting rank-ups here.


 Oh, cool, it's official now.     			  Until we get the new ranks I don't see the point of puttin colors in...


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks mate, this will help    			 BTW why does one guy have the rank Clone Trooper?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2005)

THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, this will help    			 BTW why does one guy have the rank Clone Trooper?


 ou mean Blast?  HE gave it to himself, I think.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 16, 2005)

That was my doing. I like clone troopers.


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> That was my doing. I like clone troopers.


 You were a clonetrooper when I first joined...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm gave that to him, and then removed all special ranks from high employees.  Now, they can have some.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 19, 2005)

Since I'm a admin, I'm a commandder....

(Star Wars fanatic)


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, Star Wars is cool...

Yeah, let's keep it on the topic of ranks, please...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2005)

It looks nicer with the colors.  Maybe you should scrunch together the normal ranks though.


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> It looks nicer with the colors.  Maybe you should scrunch together the normal ranks though.


 I like them spread apart...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 19, 2005)

this is updated very often I can tell...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2005)

why do I have to PM you when you never do it to me, when I ask?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2005)

this need to be updated


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 25, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> this need to be updated


 I'll ask Blast to do it...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 25, 2005)

poor bast, even I put all this work on him


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 25, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> this need to be updated


 Yes, it does. But, the Admins are either away for vacation, or they are busy with new, upcming features. Sometimes, I wish I had power over this board to update stuff like this. If I get a choice on my next board, this is what I will choose.


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2005)

Updated (I think).


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 14, 2005)

I updated it a little


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 15, 2005)

there's a mistake in the rank thread...i'll post it below.

What is a Sage?
A Sage is an upstanding member of the community. *There are currently 4 Sages at TBT:*
ZERO_13
SPORGE27
PKMNRULES!
PIRANHA2

*So far, four have won a contest and one has gotten it for being active.*

-it says there are 4 sages, lists 4 sages, but then says 4 won contest and 1 was active (4+1=5), and 5 does not = 4.


----------



## Mino (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, Smart Tech is now a mod, though.     			  I'll just edit that in saying that.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 16, 2005)

"What is an Admin?
An Admin is a person who runs the forums. They can do anything around the forums, and can access the magical Admin CP that can do many things to the board or users. There are currently two Admins:
STORMTROOPER88888
STORMTROOPER88888 is the founder of the Animal Crossing Ask Center and The Bell Tree Corporation and this message board.
BULERIAS
BULERIAS was the Chairman until recently, when he became an Admin.
BASTOISE99
BASTOISE99 was a Global Mod, but now he is an Admin to make the Bells and other management-oriented tasks easier."

ok lets see

this little number i learned in pre-K

ok lets see here

What is an Admin?
An Admin is a person who runs the forums. They can do anything around the forums, and can access the magical Admin CP that can do many things to the board or users. There are currently two Admins:
One STORMTROOPER88888
STORMTROOPER88888 is the founder of the Animal Crossing Ask Center and The Bell Tree Corporation and this message board.
Two BULERIAS
BULERIAS was the Chairman until recently, when he became an Admin.
Three BASTOISE99
BASTOISE99 was a Global Mod, but now he is an Admin to make the Bells and other management-oriented tasks easier.

last time i checked 3 isnt 2

so correct me if im misssing something


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 16, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> "What is an Admin?
> An Admin is a person who runs the forums. They can do anything around the forums, and can access the magical Admin CP that can do many things to the board or users. There are currently two Admins:
> STORMTROOPER88888
> STORMTROOPER88888 is the founder of the Animal Crossing Ask Center and The Bell Tree Corporation and this message board.
> ...


 when he wrote this, Storm and bul were the only admins.  so he probobly just forgot change 2 to 3.
also, you need to chill, dude.  Mino is not a noob (referring to homestarrunner thread)


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 16, 2005)

lol

i kno

hes smurfing cool     

(more of a inside joke that only smart tech and mino gets)
ya i mean u get part of it but its alot more funny if u were there


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 16, 2005)

yes and i posted it so they WOULD correct it

(duh)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> i kno
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, it was a real hoot. Okay everyone, let's move back on topic. Don't want this thread to get locked.


----------



## sodapop175 (Sep 9, 2005)

hey


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 9, 2005)

hi


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 9, 2005)

try'n to grab a few extra post eh


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 9, 2005)

sodapop175 said:
			
		

> hey


 Uhm... not the right place to chat.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2005)

Updated a tad, Mino.


----------



## Justin (Sep 18, 2005)

I guess thats your way of telling me yes.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I guess thats your way of telling me yes.


What? What are you talking about?


----------



## Justin (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes that Mino is perament Admin.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yes that Mino is perament Admin.


 Of course he is. He has done a lot for TBT, we didn't just put his name in a hat and draw for who becomes an Admin.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Link (Sep 18, 2005)

Making a rank thread that people can reply to is a bad idea.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

[quote="The_Werewolf_] Making a rank thread that people can reply to is a bad idea.    			 [/quote]
 Okay, if you say so (I agree),


----------

